# Tips



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Will be going spearing this weekend. Anyone have any tips on spearing that they might want to share. Not really interested in where to go but tactics ie. decoy size, attractors, color, depth or any other idiosyncracies that a person can learn from a master of the trade. My best set up last year was a 10" red and white decoy about a foot of the bottom and then I took a #7 chartruese shad rap, removed the hooks and pinched a shot on the front and back to make it sink ever so slowly. I attached it to a small jigging rod and could then manuever it around the hole. If I would slowly raise and lower it about 2-4 feet off the bottom or ever so slowly move it back and forth in my spearing hole (2ft by 4 ft) it seems like they couldn't resist. Slow was always better than fast movements in the cold water. The smaller fish (4-10 lbs.) seem to be attracted to the shad rap and the bigger fish were attracted to the decoy. I threw at one that was over #20 lbs. last year but he was under the ice a little and I did not allow enough for the refraction of the light and stuck it in the mud just in front of his nose. Great experience and in a way I'm happy I missed because there is no catch and release. When you see a 20lb+ pike in crystal clear water in less the #7 feet of water you swear you are looking at an anaconda as it slithers by the hole. Spears are outrageously priced so I bought $5 worth of steel and made 2 for myself as I have two spearholes in my fishhouse and if you take a spear out of the water or try to put one in the water the fish will probably spook. Hope to hear from others that have tried the sport.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Went spearing at Flood Lake ofver the weekend action was a little on the slow side. Saw two fish at about six pounds and speared both. Only two seen in two half days of spearing. Both fish came to the red and white decoy first. Other decooy was a orange head with chartruese body. Ice was about 12 inches and everyone was driving on the lake close to shore. Everyone showed good judgement and nobody ventured on the main lake.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

DJ, I don't know a thing about spear fishing, but it sounds like fun.


----------

